# yote hunting in morning



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Headed out to a spot I just got permission to hunt in the morning by Coral, hopefully have some LUCK never saw any before when hunting them, hopefully tomorrow is my lucky day.


----------



## smackfest04 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hope ya can call some in, good luck


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

HCbowhunter said:


> Headed out to a spot I just got permission to hunt in the morning by Coral, hopefully have some LUCK never saw any before when hunting them, hopefully tomorrow is my lucky day.


After the first of the year or so, let me know if you need another gunner! I'm not to far from Coral! Good Luck!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Is hunting in the morning any good? I could be all wrong but my logic is that they 'll be hungover, resting after being out all night :lol:


----------



## halstead4448 (Oct 10, 2005)

Best of luck. I drive thru coral quite a bit and always see guys running dogs. Pretty much any area around this area guys run dogs. From my experience, this makes it really tough to call them in.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jager Pro said:


> Is hunting in the morning any good? I could be all wrong but my logic is that they 'll be hungover, resting after being out all night :lol:


Everywhere I've read said dusk and dawn are the best. Makes a lot of since to me. Both day and night pray animals would be active. Catch the daytime animals when they are getting tired. Get the night time animals as they are still wakeing up. Easier pickens for them.

Plus don't fox den up at night more to keep warm so they don't freeze to death?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Copper15 said:


> Plus don't fox den up at night more to keep warm so they don't freeze to death?


No.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

DFJISH said:


> No.


Really? I was told by a guy that does snareing that a fox will freeze to death if they can't get back to their den. I was told that's why fox keep their dens and coyotes don't.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

There are only a few times a red fox will use a den. Like most animals fox do not dig dens, they hollow out ground hog holes.
Raise pups
Nasty snow storm
Escaping hounds.

When I was a kid I used to hunt red fox in the middle of the day. I would go out on a sunny clear day after a fresh snowfall. Pick up a set of tracks and follow them. On cold sunny days they will sleep out in the wide open fields. Used to have good luck with corn stubble. The idea is to get close enough to jump them for a shot with shotgun BB. Loads.


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Did not see a thing this morning was quite foggy at times an was told by a guy I ran into after hunting that a farmer traps that area pretty heavy an the past couple years it got hunted hard with dogs. So gonna try a spot by the house an set up a spot by white cloud with some old fish carcasses an a couple deer carcasses with the trail camera in the morning an check it next week to see if I have had any action.


----------

